# Run Forest Run !!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

..............


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

........
View attachment 12378
. ️️


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Did they explain how it all happened did they lose the house or something and decide to throw people into the walls


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Did they explain how it all happened did they lose the house or something and decide to throw people into the walls


It's a flip they want me to flop!  IDK! I might? 

It's plaster ... So at least . It Is worth fixing !! Nice old home built in the 60s [I'd guess] . money's no problem ! I just hate ****ing with that old chit anymore .. I use to enjoy that sort of challenge ,, But now I'd prefer new construction .


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Fibafuse. ........ easy peasy


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> fibafuse. ........ Easy peasy


yes ..... No!



i'm sending my In house man to take care of it!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Dont the fireman need a house to test on Moore?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I feel sorry for you Moore 

Good luck with that because you need it :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> Dont the fireman need a house to test on Moore?





keke said:


> I feel sorry for you Moore
> 
> Good luck with that because you need it :yes:



I'll take pics when i'm done .


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

just an idea....you can also make a video-tutorial for us on how to fix a job like that :thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> yes ..... No!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sending my In house man to take care of it!


Lol. Have done worse than that... I live in the old falling down plaster capitol of the world. The wide rolls of fibafuse are what you need. Just put it over the entire areas if they are that bad. Leave your paper tape at home for this one.......:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I tried to get out of It!

The man would not leave me alone.. So I took It ..Trust me It's a'lot worse than the pics !! He kept talking money . I like money !!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Sometimes the guy talking money is the one you have to worry about lol. Hope it works out for ya. And take some pics!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Sometimes the guy talking money is the one you have to worry about lol. Hope it works out for ya. And take some pics!


The attic room was torn out with all nails pulled and cleaned out by noon. Then helped the loaders carry 50 8footers to the third floor by 2:00 . Half the money is in my pocket .. I'll get the other half when I'm done! 


I only work for those who pay. :thumbsup:

The first and second floor is plaster beyond repair imo.. But I'll do what he want's with It !


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Sweet. We are moving to a 50% down for people we know don't pay well or new clients. Get too many that think we are a bank :furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Sweet. We are moving to a 50% down for people we know don't pay well or new clients. Get too many that think we are a bank :furious:


Oh ..He didn't want to write That deposit check ! He kept saying .. I can't believe this is just a deposit!!  I said maybe you should of took a look around before you bought this POS! Plus! I didn't want this or need It ! You begged me to do It . If you had called Lynchburg lime works Their cost for just the plaster repair would have been well over double of what I'm charging ..But those guys are probably too busy right now to fool with this Since they're up in DC working on The White house !!!:whistling2:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

crazy job mang no matter what you charged the guy is lucky to get ya there .I'm just a boarder framer and I hate reno's we get paid double and I still think it sucks, thinking where to start how to work over home owners crap they expect you to protect and I personally don't know what's in them old walls and lids that might be harmfull.
On that note your the right man for the job takes someone with many skills to do renos:thumbsup:. just started some jobs for a taper out here who is greatly respected buy all the custom home builders out here get to test my skills out myself on these places. He's a pretty good guy been in the biz for 40 years has already taught me stuff.he charges a deposit right off which is great cuz he pays me the second I finish:thumbsup: guys need to understand we need cash just to get to work its not like just driving to the same plant every day using there equip. we supply our tools and in your case materials good luck mang:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The next time I say no! I'm sticking to my guns!:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like fun! No bucket babies allowed. 










http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> ....


Blacktop:whistling2:
U can handle that chit!!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I might get this turd polished up by 2016!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Looking good. 


http://youtu.be/Mx0xCI1jaUM


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> I might get this turd polished up by 2016!!


but only you can turn the turd into a gem and I hope your reward will be B$$$$$$G


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> I might get this turd polished up by 2016!!


Moore me old stot!
U just love that jobs so much!:thumbsup:
Looking good!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Watch out for the weird guy on the steps taking pics of you.


----------

